# Alfa Romeo SZ "Il Monstro ES 30" (56k no)



## Boyd (Aug 4, 2007)

A very special Alfa Romeo today, An Alfa Romeo SZ (ES 30)

People who want to know the full story about this model, please check

http://home.wxs.nl/~evdbeek/szstory02.htmlVoor

Shortly said, there are just a few left. This SZ prod no 150 was very difficult to detail. Because the bodywork manly exist out of carbon,foberglass etc. The bonnet was singlestage paint, and the rest was clearcoated.

The sevral stages for today
- Alloys with wheelbrightner & hyperwash
- Arches with APC
- HP Wash with Hyperwash
- Wash,2BM,washmit & Hyperwash
- Dry with Watermagnet
- Clay with last touch and consumerclay
- Taping with UV tape
- Yellow lake country& M83
- White Lake country & M80
- W8006 & M66
- Concours carnabuna wax
- Windows with glasscleaner
- Leather with Leathercleaner & conditoner
- Interior with APC
- Chrome,alloys, exhaust with AMP
- Manymore, :driver:

Pictures


















Dwell









Clay









Swirls









Wax curing









Cleaning underneath the bonnet









Alloys









Interior

















Afters

























































































































































































































































































































































































Thx for reading  :doublesho :car:


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

Good work mate. Very glossy red.

Odd looking car! :lol:

PS - link doesn't work :thumb:


----------



## 190Evoluzione (Jun 27, 2007)

Oh. My. God.

What a stunning job, on one of the most amazing Zagato designs EVER!
Love love love those cars, there's one in Mayfair.
That interior is just sex, look at those doorcards! The dash, the wheel, everything is just so COOL!
You do surround yourself with some f**king amazing cars, i must say.


----------



## V8burble (Jul 3, 2007)

Nice work on what can only be described as an interesting Alfa, a head turner for sure :thumb:


----------



## pcc (Oct 11, 2006)

Now thats a car you wont see very often. Nice work looks great


----------



## Peach (Jun 20, 2006)

Awesome. I get to see a few of these as I drive an Alfa and go to various shows, but that one looks mint - particularly the 'afters' 

Excellent work, on a legendary car.

All hail Zagato Designs!! hehe


----------



## Altered Carbon (Apr 17, 2007)

Lovely! Had the pleasure of being taken for a spin in one of these when I was a nipper - the memory has stayed with me to this day! :thumb:


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

nice job chap:thumb: on an 'unusual' car


----------



## mikedov (Apr 6, 2006)

I want, I want, I want

I am not a bit Alfa fan but these things are just mental, oh, and I want one.

Nice job too, looks A1 :thumb: 




There is one SZ on Auto Trader for sale at the moment and also two RZ’s (Rag top) though with the rag top you don’t get the unpainted carbon roof.

Did I mention that I want one!


----------



## nsanity (May 7, 2007)

Amazing job on the car. I absolutely love the SZ, what a dream to get that car to detail


----------



## joe_525d (Aug 28, 2007)

Beautiful car and lovely detail. When I bought my 156, the dealer in Preston, Lancs UK had a convertible similar to this. It was stunning.


----------



## Mucky (May 25, 2006)

nice job 

and then you put your stinky feet all over the mats

hope you sprayed some freshner after


----------



## Boyd (Aug 4, 2007)

Thx guys! The owner was very pleased :thumb: It was a real honour to work on this very special car. And the v6 sound is, undicribeable :doublesho 



mucky_marques said:


> nice job
> 
> and then you put your stinky feet all over the mats
> 
> hope you sprayed some freshner after


Hahhaah lol :lol:


----------



## Bern (Feb 22, 2006)

Special Car.

I've only ever seen one of those in the UK, it was on the M18 and a Lamborghini Diablo was following behind it. But it's always the Alfa i remember!


----------



## sirocco (Dec 17, 2006)

Would love to see one of these in the flesh!
Brilliant, brilliant work mate!!!


----------



## MickCTR (Mar 4, 2006)

Awesome. Thats made my day :thumb:


----------



## Bulla2000 (Jun 5, 2007)

Great job, nice warm color.


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

very nice work, lovely gloss


----------



## dirk (Jun 2, 2007)

grea looking car that ,1st one i have seen ,lovely


----------



## bud man (Mar 30, 2007)

cracking work there fella and a nice wet finish :thumb:


----------



## scott508 (Aug 23, 2007)

impressive job! beautiful car to work with.


----------

